# Any thoughts or comparison with Piston's loss to the Cavs?



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pistons led the series 2-0 and then got swept.

Pistons has the superior talent overall and a far more balanced team.

Choke?

Thoughts?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm sure that everyone in the NBA is pretty safe from getting the "choke" label after that little stunt we pulled. 

Seems that we have been re-defining the words for the last 2 years.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ahhhh.... exactly what I was afraid to hear...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

To lose to Lebron - and I mean that his status as "Next" - makes the Pistons' loss a little more culpable. The Finals loss was seen by many as aided by the refs.

The first round dismantling was the worst performance I can remember by a contender, especially one coming off a 67 win season.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a pretty strong feeling that Spurs fans are going to feel jobbed like we did after last year's Finals...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

StackAttack said:


> I have a pretty strong feeling that Spurs fans are going to feel jobbed like we did after last year's Finals...


this is what Ill be watching for...


----------



## Javelin (Apr 17, 2007)

Detroit lost to the Cavaliers (mostly Bron Bron), we lost to the referees.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Javelin said:


> Detroit lost to the Cavaliers (mostly Bron Bron), we lost to the referees.


The Mavs didn't lose because of anyone but themselves, get over it.


----------



## Javelin (Apr 17, 2007)

croco said:


> The Mavs didn't lose because of anyone but themselves, get over it.


*NEVER*, stop rubbing your ***** against the wall, accept the truth, we got ****ED OVER. Wade himself got an increase of over 40% (somewhere around there) in free throw attempts than the entire Mavericks line-up. I'm over us losing to the Warriors because they simply raped us but I'll never bury this ****.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Javelin said:


> *NEVER*, stop rubbing your ***** against the wall, accept the truth, we got ****ED OVER. Wade himself got an increase of over 40% (somewhere around there) in free throw attempts than the entire Mavericks line-up. I'm over us losing to the Warriors because they simply raped us but I'll never bury this ****.


I wasn't aware that homer goggles came in that thickness.


----------



## Javelin (Apr 17, 2007)

Ninjatune said:


> I wasn't aware that homer goggles came in that thickness.


I realize you try to be humble and give the benefit of the doubt to the opponent but there comes a time in every situation where a line needs to be drawn and frankly, **** we're about 100 miles past that line. I mean have you no shame? Rather than admit defeat so easily, why don't you dig a little deeper and think a little harder. We got setup for a daily gangbang by the NBA officials on and on for 4 games, call me a homer, discontinue your acknowledgment of me as a Dallas fan, I don't give a ****, we both know the truth.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

this is a pain well carry for years...I wonder if it could be argued that we are the most letdown fans in the NBA...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> this is a pain well carry for years...I wonder if it could be argued that we are the most letdown fans in the NBA...


This is a jersey we've worn many times before as a franchise. :ghug:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Javelin said:


> I realize you try to be humble and give the benefit of the doubt to the opponent but there comes a time in every situation where a line needs to be drawn and frankly, **** we're about 100 miles past that line. I mean have you no shame? Rather than admit defeat so easily, why don't you dig a little deeper and think a little harder. We got setup for a daily gangbang by the NBA officials on and on for 4 games, call me a homer, discontinue your acknowledgment of me as a Dallas fan, I don't give a ****, we both know the truth.


Did I ever say that we didn't get jobbed by a few calls here and there? Wade was surely getting the benifit of every whistle, BUT, to have a 2-0 lead and then to control game 3 for 40+ minutes, just to watch it slip away, that had very little to do with the refs. Dirks missed FT, Howards botched time out...... there were plenty of factors in place that we were in control of and not the refs.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Did I ever say that we didn't get jobbed by a few calls here and there? Wade was surely getting the benifit of every whistle, BUT, to have a 2-0 lead and then to control game 3 for 40+ minutes, just to watch it slip away, that had very little to do with the refs. Dirks missed FT, Howards botched time out...... there were plenty of factors in place that we were in control of and not the refs.


Co-signed.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

StackAttack said:


> I have a pretty strong feeling that Spurs fans are going to feel jobbed like we did after last year's Finals...


I have a very strong feeling about this as well. If it does go that way, I really will be close to being done with the NBA.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Gambino said:


> If it does go that way, I really will be close to being done with the NBA.


Oooh, not me. I'm pulling for the Cavs, for a couple of reasons. 

One, Finley's getting ~17mil from Cuban, so that's not right that he's helping another to a title. (Would you pay alimony to a woman who’s living the rich life with her new [strike]*****[/strike] husband?

Two, it's new blood in the NBA - not just parity, but a potential reign by Lebron. The league may not have reached the heights of the '80s during Jordan's run, but it was intense competition watching everybody try to stop him. That's good for the game, imo.


----------



## Javelin (Apr 17, 2007)

xray said:


> One, Finley's getting ~17mil from Cuban, so that's not right that he's helping another to a title. (Would you pay alimony to a woman who’s living the rich life with her new [strike]*****[/strike] husband?


You can thank Cuban for that seeing how he traded Finley.



xray said:


> Two, it's new blood in the NBA - not just parity, but a potential reign by Lebron. The league may not have reached the heights of the '80s during Jordan's run, but it was intense competition watching everybody try to stop him. That's good for the game, imo.


With how lopsided the power struggle is between the east and west, I seriously doubt LeBron ability to lead any type of a "reign".


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Javelin said:


> With how lopsided the power struggle is between the east and west, I seriously doubt LeBron ability to lead any type of a "reign".


Then along came Scottie, Coach Phil, Dennis and the rest (is history).

Who knows? :biggrin:


----------



## Javelin (Apr 17, 2007)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> this is a pain well carry for years...I wonder if it could be argued that we are the most letdown fans in the NBA...


We're about heads-up in comparison to Suns fans.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Javelin said:


> We're about heads-up in comparison to Suns fans.



the Suns have 2 championship appearances...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

xray said:


> Then along came Scottie, Coach Phil, Dennis and the rest (is history).
> 
> Who knows? :biggrin:


I changed my mind - Jordan never disappeared for a half, did he?


----------



## Javelin (Apr 17, 2007)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> the Suns have 2 championship appearances...


Yeah....? And i'm talking about this generation of Suns-Mavs fans, the Run n Gun bandwagon and the Big-D bandwagon.


----------

